# MTB Florence in May?



## hpcbmw (May 21, 2008)

My wife and I are heading to Florence in early May and hoping to find some mountain bike rentals and trails. I see lots of road bike type tours, but can't find any mountain biking. Anyone have any ideas? Even if there are no mtb tours, any local mtb trails we can do on our own, if we find some bikes to rent? 

Thanks!


----------

